# case 900/930 loader



## luckyrogue19 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am new here and was just wondering. I am looking at buying a 900 B or a 930 case out of nebraska, neither of them have a loader on them but the 900 has a blbade up front. Only a few miles from my house is a 900 b with a loader on it, only it is not in near as good of shape. Would the loader from this one fit on the 930? I will be going to look at them this afternoon so if anyone knows please respond. What other brands of loaders would fit on these model tractors or are they fairly universal? Thanks for the help!

Luke


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Depending on the year of 930? If it has the round orange fenders then it should interchange to the 900 fairly easy. My big question ????? is why would anyone want to mess with putting a loader on a 900B or 930 standard. You have hand clutch, bulky, turning takes forever. Yes I see lots of them with loaders over the years. They would make a good dozer tractor. Would find a row crop tractor to put loader on. Get one with a 3 point and have lots of options.
caseman-d


----------

